# Found a hurt(I think) pigeon!



## salutiferous (Jan 14, 2012)

Dear Pigeon lovers I need some help,
I found a pigeon. It was quite fluffed up. Firstly it was very shocked and did not want to move. Now after 2 hours everything seems to be much better. 

When I caught him he tried to flew away but he couldn't - seems like he lost a sense of direction.

I put him/her in a box with an open top. Gave him seeds from vet shop, some water and left him alone. He ate a bit. Now he flew on the corner of the box and just standing (perching) there and looking around. He seems to be much more livid than before. He is not afraid of me at all I can come as close as 1 meter and he doesn't run away or nothing. I keep it at home (in the kitchen) as I have a very small flat and haven't got space anywhere else. There is quite warm in the kitchen about 20C and it is the quietest place in a flat. 

He hasn't got anything broken or physical injury - I check it as much as I could.

Now as the situation settled I found a bit bigger box - the one which I could cover a top but I did not want to transport him to cause any more stress.

What else should/can I do? How do I know whether he is really "sick" or just shocked? 

Any advices most welcome!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If one can catch a pigeon without too much hassle, then it most likely

* is pretty human-tame, or
* is injured or ill, or
* is not quite old enough to fly well

If you can post a clear picture of him, that could help. 

*Q: *Is it a wood pigeon or feral (street) pigeon? Any ID ring on its leg?

Keeping him in a box is good, and if you have some kitchen roll you can line the bottom with, then his droppings can be checked. They can sometimes give an idea of what's going on.

Can you check inside his beak to see if it's pink and clear in his mouth - no yellow stuff. Also listen as closely as you can to tell if his breathing is laboured or noisy (clicking sounds or wheezes).

Otherwise, for now, keep him warm and secured and let him continue to settle.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi, thanks for taking this pigeon in. It's obviously not right or you wouldn't have been able to catch it that easily unless of course it's tame.
Has it got any bands on it's legs that would indicate it's got an owner?

Do you know if it's a feral or Wood Pigeon?

The main thing to do for a start are pretty well what you've done. Keep it quiet and confined in a box.
Can you put some sort of warmth in the box, like a water bottle wrapped in a towel. If the box is big enough put it at one end so it can move off the heat if it wants to.
Also can you mix some water with a teaspoon of sugar and a pinch of salt to help rehydrate the bird. 
You can leave some seeds in a dish with it as you've already seen it eat.

Put some white paper towel in the bottom of the box so you can check what it's poops are like. This will tell us whether it's eating and most importantly, we can tell a bit more about whether it's sick by what these look like.

If you are able to get one, a picture is useful of the bird and any recent poops.

Keep an eye on things and let us know how things are going.

Good luck

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

OK John has posted while I was typing. Pretty much the same info.


----------



## salutiferous (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thank you for a speedy replies!*

Thank you for a speedy replies!
He went for a walk around the kitchen so I use the time to replace a box with a bigger one. I also added a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel inside and moved a food and changed a water. On the top of the box I put white curtains fitted with pegs so he will not fly away but have light inside. 

Oh yes I've noticed that he breaths heavily! Quite a lot heavy  He did do 2 poos. One is white and watery. Another one is white with brightish yellow bits in it and watery as well. 

When I tried to "catch" him this time he had more energy and tried to escape. After this escape he was extremely tired. He could not stand on his legs. I put him on the bottle. After 15 minutes he came back on his feet. Next time I will try to add poos photos as well.


----------



## salutiferous (Jan 14, 2012)

Forgot to add - no markings on his legs. Added sugar to the water as well. Thank you!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Its a wood pigeon, they are normally very skittish and will not allow people to get very close, so that would suggest that he is indeed ill & needs some attention.
I'm no expert on droppings, but they dont sound healthy. A good close up in focus pic of them will help someother members give their opinions.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think that it would be better to take it to a rescue centre if there is one near you. If it needs antibiotics then it will need to start on them soon, wood pigeons that are sick are much frailer than ferals.

*This is a link* to a map that shows the pigeon friendly rescue centres in the UK. If you let me know the nearest city to you I might know someone that has access to antibiotics.

Please move slowly, handle it gently, avoid looking it in the eye and if it opens its mouth and starts to pant stop whatever you are doing, leave it alone...fear can produce adrenalin rush and a heart attack.


----------



## salutiferous (Jan 14, 2012)

*Update*

"Also listen as closely as you can to tell if his breathing is laboured or noisy (clicking sounds or wheezes)."

Now I can hear that he wheezes - it is definitely something with breathing. I changed a water in a bottle for a hot one again - he has enough space in a box to be on the bottle or not. He did not drink at all  But with a help of my wife we put his beak in a water and he drunk quite a bit. He seems to be very unwell poor little thing. Is there anything more I can do? (No more poo so far)


----------



## salutiferous (Jan 14, 2012)

I live in Amersham, Buckinghamshire


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Did you see my link to rescue centres? I really think he needs specialised care.


----------



## salutiferous (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, I did. The closest is:
"St Tiggywinkles
Updated Dec 18, 2010
St Tiggywinkles 
Aston Road, 
Haddenham, 
Aylesbury, 
Buckinghamshire 
HP17 8AF 

Tel: 01844 292292 Fax: 01844 292640 

Good reputation, treats pigeons but requires them to be signed over so uncertain whether all unreleasables are euthanased."

BUT is says:

"They will always euthanase unreleasable wood pigeons."
Does it mean that they will kill him anyway?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This looks like your nearest rescue centre:

St Tiggywinkles
Aston Road,
Haddenham,
Aylesbury,
Buckinghamshire
HP17 8AF

Tel: 01844 292292 Fax: 01844 292640

Good reputation, treats pigeons but requires them to be signed over so uncertain whether all unreleasables are euthanased. They will always euthanase unreleasable wood pigeons. 

I closest friend on mine that could help is in Ealing, but he has no transport so I don't think he could get to you.


----------



## salutiferous (Jan 14, 2012)

I hope that he will survive night. First thing at the morning I will try to call them and hand it over to specialists(if possible).


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

St Tiggywinkles don't euthanase wood pigeons as a general rule, but they believe that wood pigeons _never_ adapt to captivity and that it is kinder to put them down than to keep them captive. This is a view shared by many rescue centres . I don't share that, some woodies are calmer than others and we had two, both found injured as adults, who paired up in the aviary and produced babies, though they never incubated them.


----------



## salutiferous (Jan 14, 2012)

They are open even now! Would it be wise if I pack it now and go NOW? Will he survive a trip? Or should I wait?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

just got back on and seen you've had some great help.
I assume you mean St Tiggywinkles is still open and personally I'd take him tonight if you don't mind going out as it's so cold.
I'd have him in a smaller box for transporting with some towels etc inside to stop him moving about too much while travelling. I will stop him flapping about too.
It may be he has canker if his breathing sounds noisy.
I know respiratory problems would give this but it's so common to find Woodies have canker so I wonder if this is the case here.
He'll need meds no matter what and so his only chance is a rescue centre really.

Let us know what happens.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I agree with Janet.


----------



## salutiferous (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thank you for all your support!*

I have just came back from St Tiggywinkles. It was quite foggy and pitch black drive but well worth it! He made it . Yes I put him into a much smaller box with towels. I enquire what is going to happen to him. Young lady at St Tiggywinkles said that she is going to give him a medication right away and also that he is looking promising . When he will be better he will be released to freedom . I will call in 10 days to find out more. Thank you very much again for all your advises and support!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is great! Thank you both for doing so much for him, he is a very lucky pigeon to have found safety.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I am really pleased to know he's going to get some treatment now.
That was so good of you to take the trouble to help this poorly pigeon.

Thank you so much. 
Do let us know if you get any updates as to how things turn out.

Take care.

Janet x


----------



## Aias (Nov 9, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for picking up this little guy and getting it some help. please keep us updated.


----------

